# Best hunting binoculars?



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

The next thing I need to add to my hunting arsenal is a good pair of binoculars. What are the best ones out there in your opinion and why? What do you use and why? 

I am just beginning to do research and I want you guys to point me in the right direction. I am not looking to spend $1000 on these binos. 


Thanks!


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

what sort of hunting do you do mostly? timber where you dont really need to see much past 100 yards? field edges where you need to see pretty far and wide? western hunting where you are spending hours behind your glass trying to spot bedded animals? or just looking to field judge animals from a distance? also, what sort of budget are you working with?

obviously, the farther you need to see, the higher power you need. the more light you need to collect, the higher diameter you need.

for general hunting in mixed terrain i would recommend an 8x43 or 8x36. if you prefer to have a little more magnification (like me) go with a 10x42. with binoculars, you tend to get what you pay for...the more you spend, the better the glass and the easier it will be on your eyes for long periods of time and the more light it will gather in low light conditions.

Vortex, Zen Ray, and Nikon are all quality brands. if you want something a little more inexpensive i'd look at the Redfield Rebels.


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

Well you don't want to spend $1000, thats understandable neither could I/did I... What is the budget? 200? 400? 600?


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

I live in Southern Iowa. I want to have some magnification because they will be used to ranges of up to 400 yards probably. Maybe longer. Some of my hunting is done in the timber where it is fairly thick. I was thinking a adjustable magnification, but I do not know if that would be practical, or is even made. 

I am looking to get the best bang for my buck, but I am also willing to spend somewhere in the $500 range if the binos are perfect for me.

Thanks again!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I'd look for used Swarovski.


----------



## gwm (Oct 16, 2008)

I would look at the Vortex Vipers HD.


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

jdk81 said:


> I live in Southern Iowa. I want to have some magnification because they will be used to ranges of up to 400 yards probably. Maybe longer. Some of my hunting is done in the timber where it is fairly thick. I was thinking a adjustable magnification, but I do not know if that would be practical, or is even made.
> 
> I am looking to get the best bang for my buck, but I am also willing to spend somewhere in the $500 range if the binos are perfect for me.
> 
> Thanks again!


going used is something to think about, as long as you can put your hands on them before you buy, imo. some used swaros or zeiss would be nice. 

if you want something new, i would look at the binos below that are around $500 (the vortex are a little higher but they have an awesome warranty and from what i hear the company is great to work with). if you can side-by-side compare them, that is always ideal.

http://www.zen-ray.com/shop/binoculars/zened3/zened3-8x43.html
http://www.vortexoptics.com/product/vortex-viper-hd-8x42-binocular
http://www.nikonsportoptics.com/en/...ptics/Binoculars/7548/MONARCH-7-8x42-ATB.html


----------



## swilk (Sep 14, 2005)

Interesting question that has no answer ..... you cant ask what the "best" is and then say you are not willing to pay whatever the price the "best" may be. 

The best are going to be over your $1000 threshold and will likely be wearing a Swarovski name tag. 

IMO only folks who make their living hunting or spend many, many hours glassing for critters in low light or over great distances will ever realize the benefits of what the best really has to offer. For a guy like myself, I settled into the $500 or so range 10 years ago and am still using my Pentax DCF's each and every year with little regrets. 

Go to a store that carries Nikon, Pentax, swarovski, Leica, Zeiss, and as many other brands as you can think of ..... and try them out.


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

jdk81 said:


> I live in Southern Iowa. I want to have some magnification because they will be used to ranges of up to 400 yards probably. Maybe longer. Some of my hunting is done in the timber where it is fairly thick. I was thinking a adjustable magnification, but I do not know if that would be practical, or is even made.
> 
> I am looking to get the best bang for my buck, but I am also willing to spend somewhere in the $500 range if the binos are perfect for me.
> 
> Thanks again!


You won't need adjustable power for that range, clear and bright will show more detail than a bigger image. 8x or 10x depends on the person like asking guys if they prefer a 32 ATA or 34 ATA on their bow. 

Give some serious consideration to the Zen Ray ED3's they can be found for $410 new $330 Demo with lifetime warrenty. Others to look at would be Zeiss Terra or Nikon 7's

other options are to look used but better quality, zeiss conquest HD, vortex Razors or Viper HDs, Meopta, or Zen Ray Prime HD

Go somewhere you can check a bunch out, I looked through about 20 pairs before I upped my budget from 500 to 600 and got the Primes.


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

It's hard to beat Nikon Monarchs for the money. I would suggest 10X42.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

IMO, you can't beat Vortex for price and quality of glass. I would stay away from the "giant" names because they generally have bad customer service.

At last light, I've compared my Vortex Razor HD's to a $2,000.00 pair of Swarovski's - and I couldn't tell the difference. For whitetail hunting, a compact 8x bino is a great tool.


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

I just went through this and bought the Vortex Diamondbacks for $200 are tough to beat and lifetime warranty.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

WKP - Todd said:


> IMO, you can't beat Vortex for price and quality of glass. I would stay away from the "giant" names because they generally have bad customer service.
> .


And you know this from experience? Swarovski CS is amazing as far as I'm concerned. Bought my binos used and needed a few things from overuse by previous owners. I told them what I needed and that I had just bought the binos used. They sent everything I needed for FREE and wouldn't even let me pay for shipping. Sounds like bad CS to me.


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Just bought vortex crossfire's they seem great!


----------



## desperadoteam (Aug 30, 2011)

Vortex Viper HD


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

If you are "not looking to spend $1000" then you are not really interested in the "best hunting binoculars". You are looking for the best "cheap" hunting binoculars. Vortex and Alpen are decent options. If you want the best you need to be looking at the top offerings from brands like Swarovski, Zeiss or Leica.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Vortex makes great glass. I have also been impressed with the redfields. You do not have to spend a grand to get good glass. 

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## Chas0218 (May 17, 2012)

My wife has a pair of Alpen 8x42. They are one of the clearest optics I have looked thru. IMO they rate up there with the zeiss optics.


----------



## cleatus2506 (Jan 1, 2010)

I just got a set of Zen Ray Prime HD's and am very impressed with them. They are as clear as anything I've looked through until you step up to the $2K+ Swarovskis and in my opinion the difference is nominal. I've read nothing but good reviews about them on hunting and bird watching forums (a great place to get reviews on binos). Also, I bought this pair used, looks brand new and got them shipped to me for less than $500!


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

i use a set of Vortex 8 x 28 for hunting. bright, clear and a lifetime warranty. i think i paid just shy of 130.00.
i also use Vortex 10 x 42 for 3D. great glass at a great price.

for the best deal around check out jayhawkoptics


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

I would say the Leica Geovids but the new one has the range button on the left side only. (great if your left handed) I have the old one with 2 buttons one on either side.


----------



## grousin' (Oct 15, 2010)

golfanddeernut said:


> I just went through this and bought the Vortex Diamondbacks for $200 are tough to beat and lifetime warranty.


I agree


----------



## 30feetup (Dec 14, 2008)

jdk81 said:


> The next thing I need to add to my hunting arsenal is a good pair of binoculars. What are the best ones out there in your opinion and why? What do you use and why?
> 
> I am just beginning to do research and I want you guys to point me in the right direction. I am not looking to spend $1000 on these binos.
> 
> ...


I just got a pair of Leupold Bx2, 8x42.....very happy with them, make sure you get a nice system to hold them close to your chest.I got the crooked horn system, works great.


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Would 10x42 be too much magnification for hunting in the forrest? I think I want more magnification, but I guess I wont really know until I get to look through a few pairs.

Thanks for all the advice! 

I guess my question would have been better stated as "best binos for my price range". That is what I meant to say. I will be more clear next time.


----------



## jgd2305 (Oct 2, 2005)

I love my Minox 10X43, but they are expensive.

I've heard great things about Vortex HD's.


----------



## Chas0218 (May 17, 2012)

IMO anything from 500 yards or less 8x42 is plenty.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

When I said "Giants" - I was talking about Nikon and Bushnell; who was recently purchased again by some other mega-corporation. I have NOTHING against guys spending a couple g's on bino's. If I hunted out west a lot and glassed for hours on end; I'd probably have the best too. For whitetails around here, Vortex are AWESOME!


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

I really like my Zen-Ray ZRS HDs. Great value for the money.


----------



## snipersam24 (Sep 3, 2008)

i just recently bought the redfield rebels 8x32s. they work great and are on the smaller but not compact size. they work great and don't break the bank. made by leupold so has their lifetime warranty, which is nice. They also offer a 10x42 model. Its way under $500 budget but just another option for you. best of luck!


----------



## doubledown (Aug 16, 2012)

gwm said:


> I would look at the Vortex Vipers HD.


This awesome glass, awesome value.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

I've read a lot of articles lately stating the gap between lesser expensive and expensive glass has really tightened. After that I bought some used bushnell bino's ($60, $199.99 at basspro) that were a year old and clean and am very happy I didn't spend more.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

must be the ones I own Zeiss.. gotta be the best. why would I own them .

UHHH cause I cant afford sawrowski??? LOL


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

OkieGrant said:


> I've read a lot of articles lately stating the gap between lesser expensive and expensive glass has really tightened. After that I bought some used bushnell bino's ($60, $199.99 at basspro) that were a year old and clean and am very happy I didn't spend more.


This is true. Imo unless you are hunting spot and stalk in the west you really will not gain any benefits from top end glass. Yes when you are spending hours looking through them they can make a difference. For hunting timber or farmland not so much. 

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

I am using the Zen Ray Prime HD 8x42 and you can get them for under 700.00 and t me they are great glass for the money. Much better than my Nikons.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

gwm said:


> I would look at the Vortex Vipers HD.


In the $500 range, this is exactly what I was going to say as well.


----------



## Cuthap (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a tiny pair of Swarvo's. cost me 650 new. They are very clear. Most importantly they are small and light.
I am all about weight and space as I pack a lot of crap.


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

I looked at probably 50 different makes and models and ended up buying the nikon prostaff 8x42 wich are water proof and have a great picture compared to ones costing
alot more.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> I'd look for used Swarovski.


. . . or a Zeiss or a Leica. My advice is "buy once, cry once". If you spend any time behind an alpha bin, everything else will fall a little short. I'd look for the best "used" pair of a quality optic on fleabay or other hunting forums. You just need to be careful with who you're dealing with.

However, I keep a Sightron 8x32 Blue Sky in my truck console. For $180, they are everything the guys on the birding forums rave about. They don't compare to my two Zeiss or my little Leica but they are the best bang for $180 I've ever come across.


----------



## lewie62 (Jan 9, 2009)

I use Zen-Ray ED2's and they are awesome at around $370! Much better than my Nikon Monarchs that I quickly sold after getting them!


----------



## nsbc07 (Apr 5, 2009)

The ZEN ED3 are quite incredible. All of my hunting buddies now have them. I still believe Swarovski glass is slightly better, not by much though. It will not justify $2000 price difference, which I can spend on really nice bows and accessories.

http://www.zen-ray.com/shop/binoculars/zened3/zened3-10x43.html


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

I guess I am a Binocular snob if there not Swarovski's why bother.


----------



## hpo (Jan 29, 2008)

FYI-I just bought a demo set of Zen ED3 10x43 for sub 390 from the Zen Ray site.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Oct 19, 2003)

I like my redfield 8x32.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

I like the alpen apex radical hunter 10x42's. Very clear, affordable, rugged, light weigh, & a lifetime warranty does not hurt lol.

sent from my s4 active


----------



## eda (Nov 22, 2009)

hpo said:


> FYI-I just bought a demo set of Zen ED3 10x43 for sub 390 from the Zen Ray site.


yeah that. +!


----------



## meurrens (Jul 31, 2014)

jdk81 said:


> Would 10x42 be too much magnification for hunting in the forrest? I think I want more magnification, but I guess I wont really know until I get to look through a few pairs.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice!
> 
> I guess my question would have been better stated as "best binos for my price range". That is what I meant to say. I will be more clear next time.



In my opinion, the best hunting binoculars should be 10x42 binoculars. I ordered a pair of binoculars for my husband's birthday from a website. They arrived fast and seem in perfect condition. The true test will come when he opens them! I'm very excited to see his reaction.

Here is the link:
http://www.mayershops.com/waterproof-bijia-10x42-roof-prism-birding-hunting-binoculars-p-351.html


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

Love my swaro el 8.5 x 42, but I use my hawke 8x43 a lot also. I picked up some opticron countryman hd 8x32 this spring on birdfourm.com I love those also. I am going to hunt with them some this year. My wife has some Leica ultravid hd 10 x 42 and some Pentax sp 8x42. I really think you will be hard pressed to find some better for the money than the hawke frontier Ed or the opticron, they are great.


----------



## YBSLO (Nov 3, 2005)

cyclepath said:


> I looked at probably 50 different makes and models and ended up buying the nikon prostaff 8x42 wich are water proof and have a great picture compared to ones costing
> alot more.


Right on...I'll 2nd that!


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

I have Swaro and Zeiss binos and spotting scope. BUT

If you want the best glass for the money like others have said look at Zen Ray.
Yes Vortex Razors are darn good glass, but they are also around $1200 "thats more than I just paid for my brand new Zeiss 8x42 FL T binos !!"
Zen Ray ED3 are about the same exact glass and your can get them for $330! Both are Built in China or Japan.
Here's that Deal on the Zen Rays.
http://www.cameralandny.com/optics2/zenray.pl?page=zenray-zened30843

And you can get they're best the Prime HD for $600 thats half what the Vortex cost and they are as good or better.
http://www.cameralandny.com/optics2/zenray.pl?page=zenray-primehd8x42


----------



## CapedCrusader (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm also part of the ED3 crowd. I did a ton of research and in terms of bang for buck, the ED3 just outclassed the competitors. I've seen more than once people talking about how there's a very nominal increase in quality going to $2K+ Swarovskis. I bought from the same dealer as posted below, except I went the 10x43 route. I'm in CA and I plan on going to Oregon and Idaho, so the 10x made sense for me. For $340, I doubt I'll find a better pair of binos. 

Good luck on your buy!



goatboy said:


> I have Swaro and Zeiss binos and spotting scope. BUT
> 
> If you want the best glass for the money like others have said look at Zen Ray.
> Yes Vortex Razors are darn good glass, but they are also around $1200 "thats more than I just paid for my brand new Zeiss 8x42 FL T binos !!"
> ...


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jan 31, 2008)

I got vortex diamondback 8.5x50 they are great binos and excel in low light.


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

best out there imho are Leica Geovid , well above 1k , but like all things which are extremely good , they are expensive .


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

VORTEX Life time warranty for life 2,3 4 owners don't matter, & no warranty card or sales slip.


----------



## Bean Outdoors (Jul 24, 2009)

vortex makes some great optics...if you need help just let me know


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

WKP - Todd said:


> IMO, you can't beat Vortex for price and quality of glass. I would stay away from the "giant" names because they generally have bad customer service.


Not true, at least pertaining to Zeiss and Swaro. They both have excellent customer service. Leica, I've heard some not so good stories on, but the other 2 mentioned were good to me when needed.


----------



## rinksrat (Nov 10, 2014)

I ended up buying a pair of Bushnell’s Legend Ultra-HD binoculars. Although this was my first fall using them for mule deer in Northern New Mexico, I found they have been wonderful even in low light, which is pretty good for binoculars under $1000. They were also rated as the best hunting binoculars for 2014 from several sites. I was in a little more open areas than wooded this fall, but overall I think the magnification was perfect.


----------



## Hogfan72 (Nov 16, 2010)

hoytslanger87 said:


> I got vortex diamondback 8.5x50 they are great binos and excel in low light.


I just bought some of these off cabelas on sale for $149. The 8.5x50 were the only set on sale for that price. This will be my first decent set of binos so looking forward to getting them in and trying them out.


----------



## josh alber (Oct 4, 2015)

Which is the best binocular you guys will recommend for a budget lower than $300? Recently, I stumbled upon an article about the best binocular for hunting and it seems that Vanguard Endeavor is being highly recommended for my budget range. As a complete beginner, I am not sure if Vanguard Endeavor is really a good bet for me. I am planning to go for deer hunting, is this suitable for me?


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Been using Zenray ED3's for a couple years now. Clear as can be. On 1 to 100 and Swaroski being a 100, I would give them a 97-98. They have logged many miles in the pack and still straight and true. Very durable and they are probably equal to top end Vortex. Using 8-43. The clarity is enough I can see whatever I want plenty clear to 1/2 mile with no issue. In fact, with a 8-43 I can scan a field in moonlight (before sunrise) and make out a buck 10-15 mins before shooting light! I cant do that quite as early with the 10x as they need more light to gather for the magnification. I actually consider my 82mm 25-50 Zenray scope to be better than the top of line Vortex comparing them side by side. Its close between those and any final edge to either brand would be personal taste. 

Personally, get a 8x43. You will see everything you need. 10x wont hardly make a difference and will even hinder in really low light. Cheers

Edit: Josh, its touch out your range but what I mentioned is $419


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

10x42 Vortex Razors for me...best i could afford have done very well for me I use them a lot


----------

